# visa had been refused for second time



## AmandaAtiqah (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, i really need huge help from u guys in this forum. i am out of idea where to ask and stressfull dealing with UKBA.

my situation is, i am a malaysia and married to a malaysian as well.
my husband is studying in the uk in degree but self sponsored.
in july 2011 the had change that degree student who not government sponsored cant apply for dependent visa. it stated in the website.

so, first time i company my husband to the uk, i went as social visitors, i received 6 months to stay. then i went back to malaysia and stay for few months, and my husband went back to malaysia for summer holiday as well. end of july, we came back uk, i came uk as social visitor again but at the manchester airport immigration, the staff of UKBA asked me to apply for dependent visa. i have explain to them that i cant apply for a dependent visa because of my husband is self sponsored. and he said no, i can..because my husband is studying more than a year. 

so, after few months of my entry, on november 2012, i came back malaysia, to apply the dependent visa. it refused. the reason they gave is, my husband is not government sponsored. i received the appeal form as well, but i didnt appeal because of i dont have black and white from the UKBA officer in manchester airport. we just had conversation. therefore, i applied different category, which is family visitors 1 year. they refused and said that i can only stay up to 6 months. 

what should i do now?

it stated in the website, if they not satisfied to give 1 year, they will just give me 6 months , am i right? correct me if im wrong.

because of both refusal, i cant enter UK as social visit without visa anymore.

i was thinking to apply another general visa for 6 motnhs, is there any chances they will refused me? just because of my previous refusal?

i am so confuse, and i have been seperated from my husband for 2 months. i really need to be with him. he will having his final exam on may.. we plan to come back together after he finish his study.

please , advice me .tq


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

AmandaAtiqah said:


> Hi, i really need huge help from u guys in this forum. i am out of idea where to ask and stressfull dealing with UKBA.
> 
> my situation is, i am a malaysia and married to a malaysian as well.
> my husband is studying in the uk in degree but self sponsored.
> ...


I'll let someone with more expertise in this area answer your more complicated questions, however, any future visa or entry clearance you apply for is going to receive a lot more scrutiny because of having two refusals as of late. Whatever advice you get here on the forum regarding future applications, please be sure you meet the criteria 100% and you give them absolutely no doubt to your application. You might expect longer waiting times though, due to the extra scrutiny, as I said. 

Good luck!


----------



## AmandaAtiqah (Jan 18, 2013)

*hi leanne*

For the previous visa that I applied, I've made mistake that mentioned to them I wanted to stay more than 6 month, which is 11month, that's the only reason I applied for 1 year. But for now, I don't mind if I get to stay up to 6 months only, because in may, my husband is finishing his course, so far, I've met all the criteria, in termns of financial statement,sponsor letter,included university invitation letter,my explanation letter of previous refusal, but now, I'm confuse, if I met all the criteria again, will they refused just because, I had 2 refusal already, but they don't have the right to banned me right? Because I'm not doing any crimnal, just a refusal of application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nobody can answer your questions except UKBA, and only after having looked at your next application. So our advice must be circumspect and tentative.

If I were you, I would *not *apply for another visitor visa but wait until your husband has finished his studies and returns home, and then consider your options. If you desperately want to see him, do it in another country, like France, which has separate visa requirement. Malaysians don't require a Schengen visa for France (or anywhere in Schengen) for up to 3 months (90 in 180 days).


----------

